# Best micro diameter arrows and outserts?



## mikegallo (Nov 14, 2008)

Love someone to chime in, I shoot VAP Low Torques, great shaft -- lousy outserts.


----------



## LDevine (Mar 13, 2014)

Gold Tip Kinetics, GT Accu-Tough or Easton .204 HIT inserts, and aluminum shaft footed or ballistic collars. This is going to be my next build.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IowaBowhunter1986 (Feb 12, 2013)

I think I'm goin to try the new Carbon Express Predator XSD. I want to try some Firenock outserts with them, just need to figure out which ones to order.


----------



## Jonathan3220 (Jan 27, 2013)

If you shoot outserts get firenock. If installed right they are very tough to damage.


----------



## Super Roop (Dec 13, 2016)

I'm loveing the BE deep impacts nothing bad to say about them at all I did go with the SS outsert


----------



## Therealtwitch (Jan 3, 2017)

Pierce platinum kenitcs.


----------



## Dewboy (Apr 19, 2005)

True spinning shafts do not always equate to accurate arrows. It has more to do with Spine tolerance than straightness tolerance. I like shooting shafts that have both good spine and straightness tolerance. Because they are the most accurate. They also tend to be the most expensive. 

As far as the size shaft is concerned, the claims about penetration vs shaft size are misleading. The body of animals is NOT consistent with ethafoam targets. Even ballistic jell isn't 100% accurate because there is NO blood or other bodily fluids in ballistic jell to lubricate the arrow and is passes through. With a good quality broadhead, the arrow shaft hardly has any drag at all on and arrow shot through the chest cavity of a real animal. 

The broadhead you choose will have more impact on penetration than the size arrow you choose. And WHERE you hit the animal will have more to do with penetration than anything else. Don't get too caught up in the small diameter marketing hype. They do have some advantages. Being more accurate in the wind is definitely an advantage. Penetration is not as big advantage as you might think, unless the elk you will be shooting are made of foam or ballistic jell.


----------



## mez (Feb 22, 2010)

No such thing as a good outsert.


----------



## tribend (Feb 24, 2011)

I shot Deep Impacts for 3 years, then transitioned out to FMJ Injexions for a really heavy arrow. Picked up a dozen Gold Tip Pierce Platinums today for a spin. Have never used anything but Firenock Aero Outserts, without any problems I might add. Dorge will help you out with anything you need.


----------



## sigfla (Sep 19, 2006)

The Gold Tip Ballistic Collar system is by far superior to any other I have used. As far as arrows I like the Pierce Platinums (they seem to have worked out the kinks now) and Black eagle Deep and X-Impacts. I assume the GT system works with the BE's but you will have to match the OD size of the collar. Victory makes a good arrow too I just haven't shot one in several years. To be completely honest the simplest option out there is the .204 size BE Rampage or GT Kinetic using a 50 grain HIT. You will jump through a lot less hoops and likely be much happier while setting them up as they are much less work for excellent performance. My BE Rampage's weigh less than my Pierce Platinums (500 grains vs 569) and they fly faster over the chrono.


----------



## bowtechnow (Sep 15, 2008)

sigfla said:


> The Gold Tip Ballistic Collar system is by far superior to any other I have used. As far as arrows I like the Pierce Platinums (they seem to have worked out the kinks now) and Black eagle Deep and X-Impacts. I assume the GT system works with the BE's but you will have to match the OD size of the collar. Victory makes a good arrow too I just haven't shot one in several years. To be completely honest the simplest option out there is the .204 size BE Rampage or GT Kinetic using a 50 grain HIT. You will jump through a lot less hoops and likely be much happier while setting them up as they are much less work for excellent performance. My BE Rampage's weigh less than my Pierce Platinums (500 grains vs 569) and they fly faster over the chrono.


Used VAPs last two years with great results. This year I am trying the rampages. With the 56 ss outsert it fits right where I want my arrow weight to be. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ubertoyotax (Sep 29, 2016)

Rockin the FMJ injexions, and they are sweet. No outsert, just 125 grain broadheads gives me 12 FOC. 505 grains, accuracy like field tips and penetrates like a beast coming from my 72 lb option 6.


----------



## MAD 6 (Nov 8, 2015)

I was wondering if you can use the HIT inserts on any .204 shafts, I want to use the Brass HITS in a Black Eagle rampage. I'm used to the HIT inserts and don't want to be messing around with any outserts. Was also thinking of the GT Kenetic Kaos in the .204.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

I use deep impacts and firenock outserts. Holding up well for the last few years.


----------



## sigfla (Sep 19, 2006)

I bought mine that way per a suggestion from Jerry at http://southshorearcherysupply.com. He offers 50-100grain brass HIT's. Currently I think its the best option for a .204 size shaft. As far as .166 micro shafts the GT system is the best by far, they just needed to fix the wobbly arrows. 



MAD 6 said:


> I was wondering if you can use the HIT inserts on any .204 shafts, I want to use the Brass HITS in a Black Eagle rampage. I'm used to the HIT inserts and don't want to be messing around with any outserts. Was also thinking of the GT Kenetic Kaos in the .204.


----------



## NY12020 (Feb 21, 2013)

GT kinetics (.204) or GT pierce platiniums if you want micro diameter (.166)...


----------



## pottergreg (Mar 20, 2015)

I am using Victory RIP .204 with the Tophat stainless 50 grain insert, fits flush. They are spine aligned (I checked them) and the spine is accurate. They fly great too!


----------



## MAD 6 (Nov 8, 2015)

sigfla said:


> I bought mine that way per a suggestion from Jerry at http://southshorearcherysupply.com. He offers 50-100grain brass HIT's. Currently I think its the best option for a .204 size shaft. As far as .166 micro shafts the GT system is the best by far, they just needed to fix the wobbly arrows.


Jerry builds a great arrow, think I'm going to go with his advise too.


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

We make outsert for nearly every 0.166" class shaft. It has proven to out perform any others insert/outsert/collars that was on the market, I may add. 







[


----------



## ebroughton (Jan 17, 2008)

Easton Carbon Injexion with the HIT insert installed and a Firenock Outsert. Gives me more FOC. They fly like darts and punch hard. Total arrow weight is around 470 grains with a Firenock lighted nock.


----------



## MUreceptor (Apr 21, 2016)

http://www.zelor.net

Little known, but the more I shoot these the more I like them.


----------



## bruno86 (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks guys. I'm even more mind boggled now. Lol


----------



## krieger (Jan 24, 2007)

Been VERY happy with my VAP's tipped with the Firenock outsert.


----------



## sigfla (Sep 19, 2006)

If your heart is 100% set on micro go with the Pierce. It really is superior. The Firenock Outsert is great but as with any Outsert they take extra time and effort. My Pierce's are much easier to setup and spin right but they still take a bit more caution to build. The GT weight system is fantastic also. Given that I still recommend the .204's with brass HIT's. They are much much easier to setup and offer excellent performance. I can almost guarantee that with very minimal effort if any your arrows will spin perfect. If you order them from a decent source they will likely be perfect out of the box. Any Outsert option will likely require far more care to get the same performance and most arrow builders just can't put in the time to do it right.


----------



## Arrowninja (May 21, 2017)

Agreed.. VAP TKO's are AWESOME arrows. The Alum outserts that come std with the arrows 
are junk. They bend easily and hard to get a true spin when glueing them in.


----------



## bdimaggio (Dec 28, 2017)

Just built a great 455 grain arrow - Victory VAP elite, Valkyrie outset / Broad head (200 grain), deep six nock, and small 4 fletch X-vane. 455 grain with 19.1% FOC.


----------



## HunterGay (Feb 18, 2018)

I like VAPS!!


----------



## bunnybrew (Jul 13, 2009)

I strongly suggest a .204 shaft with the HIT brass insert if your dl and weight accommodate it, which I assume they will since you are going elk hunting. The outset system, is such a pain. The Brass hit inserts are so easy to set up and still the strongest system on the market. The difference in wind drift is going to be so minimal. 

Your broadhead choice, arrow flight/tune, arrow weight will all have a much bigger effect on your penetration than the arrow diameter. I am not saying there isn't a chance it could help. But personally, that small difference, if there even is any difference, isn't worth all the hassle.


----------



## xFREDx (Jul 18, 2016)

bunnybrew said:


> I strongly suggest a .204 shaft with the HIT brass insert if your dl and weight accommodate it, which I assume they will since you are going elk hunting. The outset system, is such a pain. The Brass hit inserts are so easy to set up and still the strongest system on the market. The difference in wind drift is going to be so minimal.
> 
> Your broadhead choice, arrow flight/tune, arrow weight will all have a much bigger effect on your penetration than the arrow diameter. I am not saying there isn't a chance it could help. But personally, that small difference, if there even is any difference, isn't worth all the hassle.


I agree here^^. Also with the Iron will ballistic collars/footers will protect the front of the arrow with the HIT inserts.


----------



## Ingo (Oct 16, 2008)

bdimaggio said:


> Just built a great 455 grain arrow - Victory VAP elite, Valkyrie outset / Broad head (200 grain), deep six nock, and small 4 fletch X-vane. 455 grain with 19.1% FOC.


Wow. That is an attractive arrow. What's your total cost?

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## gregvolz01 (Apr 9, 2015)

Forget footers and or expensive options from Firenock or Ethics and choose the Black Eagle Deep Impact with their stainless steel outserts. Done! facebook.com/outdoorcustomconcepts for a price quote.


----------



## bdimaggio (Dec 28, 2017)

6x Valkyrie Jagger Broadheads were $250 
6x Valkyrie Centerpin Sleeves were $20
6x VAP Arrows were $90
Deep Six Nocks were $3
Fletchings were $3
Total Damage is about $366, but absolutely bullet proof.


----------



## cmcnorth (Feb 20, 2012)

Used VAP's and really liked them, but I do like my Injexions better. The Injexions have proven tougher for me, but both shafts are great. I have been using the Aero Outserts and they are excellent in both fit/finish and durability.


----------



## bdimaggio (Dec 28, 2017)

The Brass HIT system is like a toothpick compared to the Valkyrie centerpin / sleeve system. The centerpin system is the toughest connection out there. You have to see it to believe it. I do like the HIT brass inserts, but they have nothing on the Valkyrie system.


----------



## lpmitch805 (May 15, 2019)

I had the VAP outserts and they bent quite easily. I just installed the Ethics Archery outserts and I am very happy with them. We will see how they hold up. I'm shooting them with 4mm FMJs.


----------



## Daave (Jul 22, 2005)

4mm carbon injexions with titanium halfouts. Get sum!!!

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## hunterjrg (Jan 15, 2011)

I have two dozen GT pierce platinums and I find the insert-outsert system not to be the best. Got some wobble. 

I ordered a test kit of Day Six. Zero wobble with their insert-outsert and one tough shaft. Customer service through them has been excellent.


----------



## Blockcaver (Dec 18, 2011)

Carbon Injexions with the D-6 insert installed for weight and structural integrity with a Firenock outsert for 8-32 threaded (std) heads. Tough and accurate.


----------



## TechStuf (Sep 27, 2012)

After a lot of trial and error, I settled on the Avenger Thor Fatboy Graphene shafts with the Vibranium Inserts and the rather pricey but effective Infinity Gauntlet band footers.

You won't go back to anything else.

Oh, and before I forget, you'll also want the 100% genuine raccoon Rocket brand fletching and AntMan auto sizing nocks.

Oh and the....


----------



## bdimaggio (Dec 28, 2017)

TechStuf said:


> After a lot of trial and error, I settled on the Avenger Thor Fatboy Graphene shafts with the Vibranium Inserts and the rather pricey but effective Infinity Gauntlet band footers.
> 
> You won't go back to anything else.
> 
> ...


lol!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OCHO505 (May 27, 2010)

No one has an issue with the HIT inserts having a week point at the very tip of the arrow? This is one reason I stopped using Axis hated the arrow breaking right at the front....


----------



## christianslick (Aug 2, 2018)

OCHO505 said:


> No one has an issue with the HIT inserts having a week point at the very tip of the arrow? This is one reason I stopped using Axis hated the arrow breaking right at the front....


A footer helps


----------



## flycasual (Feb 12, 2019)

The Valkyrie system is the best in my option. You will spend a lot more but the quality is unbeatable. You can build your shafts from the BE x impacts, VAP or GT Pierce Platinum and get the same thing from the Valkyrie reign arrows but go with the Valkyrie center pin sleeve and their centerpin broadheads to keep the front of the shaft as strong as possible. I went with the 250 spine and 250 jagger broadheads for a total 541 grain arrow that shoots lights out and still gets 265 FPS from my Xpedition Xplorer SS.


----------



## flycasual (Feb 12, 2019)

With 22.6% FOC


----------



## abbond0 (Jul 11, 2015)

I like the AXIS Arrows. Good blend of strength and durability.


----------



## OCHO505 (May 27, 2010)

I just got some 250 Xtorsions waiting for freaking Archers Advantage to load the 250 so I can build these things! Only have up to 300 currently... First time going to a .204 in long time...


----------



## krieger (Jan 24, 2007)

flycasual said:


> The Valkyrie system is the best in my option. You will spend a lot more but the quality is unbeatable. You can build your shafts from the BE x impacts, VAP or GT Pierce Platinum and get the same thing from the Valkyrie reign arrows but go with the Valkyrie center pin sleeve and their centerpin broadheads to keep the front of the shaft as strong as possible. I went with the 250 spine and 250 jagger broadheads for a total 541 grain arrow that shoots lights out and still gets 265 FPS from my Xpedition Xplorer SS.


 Good report, another shaft that can be used with this setup is the Element Storm. Hard to beat the Valkyrie system, Very clean high FOC setup.


----------



## SCFox (Dec 11, 2005)

dbow said:


> 4mm carbon injexions with titanium halfouts. Get sum!!!
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


Couldn’t agree more. Great combo. 

SCFox


----------

